# Attorney General Martha Coakley opposes proposal to shrink drug-free zone around scho



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Attorney General Martha Coakley opposes proposal to shrink drug-free zone around schools | masslive.com

BOSTON - Attorney General Martha Coakley said Wednesday she opposes Gov. Deval Patrick's idea to shrink the drug-free zone around schools from 1,000 feet to 100 feet.

Why the hell would you make the school zone smaller. This guy is such an idiot


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Attorney General Martha Coakley opposes proposal to shrink drug-free zone around *

This world is getting way too effed up, I mean am I actually agreeing with something Coakley said????


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Attorney General Martha Coakley opposes proposal to shrink drug-free zone around*



jettsixx said:


> This world is getting way too effed up, I mean am I actually agreeing with something Coakley said????


Took the words right outta my head.


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Attorney General Martha Coakley opposes proposal to shrink drug-free zone around *

You can bet the private schools he sent his kids to were 10,000 feet from the nearest dirtbag areas. Can you imagine that he'd allow no enhanced penalty for someone dealing heroin within eyesight of your kids at recess? With all that's going on in the state, this is a priority?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Attorney General Martha Coakley opposes proposal to shrink drug-free zone around*

I won't notice a bit of difference, considering roughly 100% of school zone drug charges in my lovely district court are automatically dismissed.

Complete waste of time and effort.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Attorney General Martha Coakley opposes proposal to shrink drug-free zone around*

Uncle Deval sez I've got about this much common sense "










Is this a surprise ? His core voters are drug addicts and drug dealers.


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Attorney General Martha Coakley opposes proposal to shrink drug-free zone around*



Delta784 said:


> I won't notice a bit of difference, considering roughly 100% of school zone drug charges in my lovely district court are automatically dismissed.
> 
> Complete waste of time and effort.


True but I've had cases (way back when) where the def would plea to everything else if the sz was dropped. If hug a druggie Deval prevails they'll be no such plea incentive, might as well roll the dice with their free lawyer and ask for a trial.


----------



## irish529 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Attorney General Martha Coakley opposes proposal to shrink drug-free zone around *

WTF? I guess after you slash public safety budgets the next logical thing to do would be to shrink the drug-free school zone. At least he has his priorities in check and the public's best interest in mind. Maybe next he can come up with a way to let sex offenders hang around schools too.


----------

